# Help! Rbta



## FS4L (Apr 9, 2015)

my Rbta's mouth is open and it's starting to deflate will it be ok


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Should be fine. RBTAs go through all sorts of phases. Sometimes bubbly, sometimes long and stringy, sometimes deflated...


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Sometimes they eat their own tentacles, and then you cut them in half and they're OK again, they're weird.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------

